# Tokyo Dome continued; bring on the natives!



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 22, 2010)

Now some Japanese stuff. Japanese orchids are not the big showy flowers we've all come to love and know as "orchids". As a rule they have an understated beauty, something that grows on you the longer you work with them. Also, presentation is a key element in displaying them - a Dixie cup won't do. Here are a few representative plants from the show. 

Tis the season for _Dendrobium moniliforme_ to flower. Actually, these are greenhouse grown, so they are flowering a month or more earlier than in nature. Selected clones such as these are called _Chouseiran_.












What's a Japanese orchid show without at least a few Neos even if it isn't the flowering season? This 'Asahiden' caught my eye - a plant that large takes well over a decade to grow.






Another popular species to grow here is _Cymbidium goeringii_, called _shunran_ in Japanese. These grow across southern Asia from China and Korea to Taiwan and much of Japan. The Chinese forms often are multifloral with lighter flowers and have a strong scent, while Japanese and Korean plants are more lightly fragrant and sport single flowers per stem. Colors range from greens, white, to true yellow, to orange and orange-red, and even wine purple. Multicolored flowers also exist.

This one has much rounder segments than most and look at that pot! Living art.






The winner of its class, this form known as 'Mebina', was a real show stopper. Such a pure orange red like that is rare and valued. 






The Japanese love their terrestrials as much as the epiphytes. Here is the native _Liparis makinoana_, a very close relative of the North American _L. lilifolia_, so much so that some consider them varieties of the same species.






Finally, a very spotted leaf form of _Phaius flavus_. A plant with this much spotting would be expensive, at least $300, perhaps more. To the right you can see the normal form with green leaves. Variegation of any kind is highly valued in Japan.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2010)

Great stuff! Thanks for the background info too.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for thes great pics Tom!!!! There is really a lot done for the presentation!!!! I like the pots and even if I am no Cymb. fan at all, those Cymbidium goeringii are superb!!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, presentation_ is _everything, isn't it. The pots are beautiful, but they don't detract from the orchids at all, they enhance them. Amazing stuff.


----------



## etex (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely blooms and presentation! Very elegant! Thanks for the show and info!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice !!


----------



## Linh (Feb 22, 2010)

:clap::clap: I LOVE seeing photos of the natives at Tokyo Dome. Reminds me of the photos in The Wild Orchid Journal magazine that I get shipped to me once month now from Japan.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2010)

The goeringii are hot!! I have to check w/ Jason Fischer to see if they have more, thanx for posting.


----------



## nikv (Feb 22, 2010)

Very lovely photos! I think I'll try my hand at growing a Dendrobium moniliforme. I'd think they should do nicely in my climate.


----------



## Linh (Feb 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The goeringii are hot!! I have to check w/ Jason Fischer to see if they have more, thanx for posting.


Yep, he does. I just saw them on Sat when I went in to buy a neo.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunning pots...orchids are not bad either. LOL!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

goeringii 'Mebina' :drool:
I never see red ones for sale here


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 22, 2010)

Mmmmm Japanese natives rock!



Linh said:


> Yep, he does. I just saw them on Sat when I went in to buy a neo.



Did you ever find out what the name is for that awesome little Neo in the calendar? Does he have that one for sale? :drool:


----------



## GuRu (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for these lovely photos and your lively background comments, Tom!!
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the orange goeringii in that midnight blue pot. Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2010)

All well done. Thanks, Tom!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 22, 2010)

The parvis you shared aside, these are definitely the orchids I'd have been drooling over. 'Mebina' is too much (and nice ranchu on that first goeringii pot)!


----------



## Linh (Feb 23, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Mmmmm Japanese natives rock!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out what the name is for that awesome little Neo in the calendar? Does he have that one for sale? :drool:


It's Kurohiyou. No, he does not have this one. You seriously want to pay $10,000+ plus for a neo?? Hmm, you must not have any school loans. I don't think I can ever afford this one. Unless I win the lottery or join the Chinese mafia.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 23, 2010)

Linh said:


> It's Kurohiyou. No, he does not have this one. You seriously want to pay $10,000+ plus for a neo?? Hmm, you must not have any school loans. I don't think I can ever afford this one. Unless I win the lottery or join the Chinese mafia.



No, I don't _want_ to pay $10K+ :rollhappy: but I like the plant a lot :drool: It will come down in price in a couple of years. $5K might not be unreasonable. :wink: Student loans are long-ago paid off.  I like your idea about the mafia. We could start our own mafia :evil: -- smuggle long fiber sphagnum moss, neo pots and such. oke:
:clap:
(thanks very much, btw, for finding out the name of it for me  )


----------

